# What Could I Feed My 2 month old Puppy



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

I Recently Bought a New Puppy Around 2 month Old , Well He eats anything :S but what is the most healthest for him ?

Regards


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Any idea what he has been eating? Depending on where you got him and what he was being fed alot of people will stick with the breeders food.

Currently we are feeding Rocky Royal Canin and he really likes the food. Food is really a matter of preferences, of course, cost, food allergies, and many other things also go into the final decision when it comes to foods though.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinHello ,
> 
> I Recently Bought a New Puppy Around 2 month Old , Well He eats anything :S but what is the most healthest for him ?
> 
> Regards


Since this a world wide board it would help to know where you are located. That lets us know what options to suggest.

If you are in a country that has limited dog food available please let us know what ones you have access to and we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought it was a four week old puppy?


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI thought it was a four week old puppy?


my exact thoughts once I saw this thread


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He posted on another thread that he's in Jordan. It would be helpful if he were to put that in his profile.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Look in the nutrition area. Since you are online, research canine nutrition information. I haven't been to Jordan, but have done a lot of traveling. Most likely in Jordan you'd be feeding a dog food leftovers. I assume since it is common in many countries to feed animals kitchen scraps & meal leftovers. Make sure he's getting the right ingredients for proper growth and not just calories, ie rice & bread.


----------

